# What A-Maze-N-Smoker To Get For Cold Smoking



## duffman (Jan 15, 2014)

I was looking at a 6x6  or a 12 inch tube. Any recommendations? I will only be using it for cold smoking.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 15, 2014)

What do you prefer to use, wood dust or pellets?

The tube will work well and so will the 6x6, however, the 6x6 is for dust, and the tube is for pellets.  Both will provide a very good cold smoke and are easy to operate.

Charlie


----------



## duffman (Jan 15, 2014)

I have never used dust or pellets. Is one easier to get my hands on then the other? I guess I would probably go with the cheaper option if they are pretty much the same.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 15, 2014)

If it's definitely only going to be used for cold smoking, I'd go with the 6 X 6, for dust.

The dust in a 6 X 6 is only good for smoker temps below 200*, but it puts out less heat than pellets, and is easier to light & keep lit.

Bear


----------



## daveomak (Jan 15, 2014)

If you should choose to use pellets with the AMNPS or AMNTS, those two smoke gens. create a small amount of heat....  more so than the "dust" burner...  I found in my MES 30 with the AMNPS, temps could get up to 80-90 degrees inside the smoker..   Then I built the Mail Box mod with aluminum 3" dryer vent tubing connecting the 2...  absolutely no temperature rise in the smoker noticed.....   I would recommend some sort of "external" box for the smoke gen to cool the smoke...


----------



## duffman (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks for the advice. I think I am going to go with the 6X6 and the dust. Can you get the dust for it anywhere besides the a-maze-n site? I have no problem getting it from there just want to know how much I should get since I don't want to run out.


----------



## cmayna (Jan 15, 2014)

If you are planning to cold smoke say cheese year around then yes for the dust setup.  For this time of year though you can easily get by with a pellet setup.  This past weekend, I smoke a whole bunch of cheese in 50+ temp weather using one of my AMNPS's.  The chamber temp went up to 66*.  Perfect weather/temp.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 15, 2014)

I like the AMNTS. I have several really good local pellet suppliers. So that was the deciding factor for me. I'd have to order dust. I have both the 12" and 18" I use them mainly for cold smoking, but also use them in my gas smoker for hot smoking too.


----------



## java (Jan 15, 2014)

I just got the 18" pellet smoker, and like it better than the dust one i got a couple years ago.

That being said I have only used it once so take it for what its worth.

It just seemed easier to light and keep going. Pellets are also more available around here.

Ed


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 15, 2014)

I see that you have a gas grill. The pellet smokers work well in gas grills and smokers.


----------



## duffman (Jan 20, 2014)

I made my decision and just ordered the A-MAZE-N-SMOKER 6X6. I also order A-MAZE-N-DUST STANDARD - 4LB - Pitmaster's Choice and A-MAZE-N-DUST SPECIALTY - 1LB - Alder. Now I have to sit back and wait.


----------



## duffman (Jan 23, 2014)

Woot!! Got my A-Maze-N-Smoker and A-Maze-N-Dust in the mail yesterday!! I also got a free pound of oak dust as well. I think I will be set for awhile with 6 pounds of dust. It is suppose to be in the 40's on Sunday. If we end up staying home on Sunday I think I might cold go buy some cheese and cold smoke it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 23, 2014)

DUFFMAN said:


> Woot!! Got my A-Maze-N-Smoker and A-Maze-N-Dust in the mail yesterday!! I also got a free pound of oak dust as well. I think I will be set for awhile with 6 pounds of dust. It is suppose to be in the 40's on Sunday. If we end up staying home on Sunday I think I might cold go buy some cheese and cold smoke it.


That's Great !!!

You're set now!!!

Don't forget the camera!!

Bear


----------



## duffman (Jan 23, 2014)

Here's a link to a pic of it all that i posted to my smoking blog last night.  I try and keep the blog updated with pics and descriptions of smoking and cooking I do.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 23, 2014)

DUFFMAN said:


> Here's a link to a pic of it all that i posted to my smoking blog last night.  I try and keep the blog updated with pics and descriptions of smoking and cooking I do.


Cool---Lots of nice smokes!!   Love the Pot Roast too!!

Bear


----------



## duffman (Jan 26, 2014)

How do you all light your AMNS? I used a lighter and had a heck of a time getting it top light. Still not sure if it is completely lit. It smells kind of smokey around the smoker so I guess that is good. LOL. I have the AMNS sitting in the barrel of my offset smoker. I was going to leave it out there for a few hours and see what happens. I will throw some pics up later if things go well.


----------



## meddling kids (Jan 26, 2014)

Gotta use a torch. I use a handheld propane torch.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 26, 2014)

DUFFMAN said:


> How do you all light your AMNS? I used a lighter and had a heck of a time getting it top light. Still not sure if it is completely lit. It smells kind of smokey around the smoker so I guess that is good. LOL. I have the AMNS sitting in the barrel of my offset smoker. I was going to leave it out there for a few hours and see what happens. I will throw some pics up later if things go well.


I use a small Butane torch to light my AMNS (Dust), but I use a Propane torch to light my AMNPS (Pellets).

The propane torch will blow the dust out of the AMNS, and the small butane torch doesn't throw a big enough flame for the AMNPS.

Bear


----------



## maxgunner (May 5, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> I use a small Butane torch to light my AMNS (Dust), but I use a Propane torch to light my AMNPS (Pellets).
> 
> The propane torch will blow the dust out of the AMNS, and the small butane torch doesn't throw a big enough flame for the AMNPS.
> 
> Bear


I'm sure a silly question, but where does one buy a propane torch?


----------



## cmayna (May 5, 2014)

Most any hardware store will carry them.


----------



## daveomak (May 5, 2014)




----------



## duffman (May 6, 2014)

I got my butane torch and a refill canister at Menards for pretty cheap. They have propane torches there as well. I have one I use for the forth of July that I got there.


----------



## lemans (Jul 1, 2014)

I'm confused.  I just got a am pellet 5x8
And I want to cold smoke some samon 
But I read 50 articals on it and I got everything from   You gotta freeze in 1 month to kill the bacterial or brine in salt and sugar 12 hours in fridge to don't do it , the bacterial content is deadly if it goes above 70 while smoking
  So what's the truth . Wait till the dead of winter or just forget it ??


----------



## duffman (Jul 1, 2014)

I have never cold smoked Salmon so I am not sure how that works. I did some steaks a few weeks ago. I put them on for about 90 minutes and had the water pan full of ice to keep the smoker cool. I would think that salmon would be the same. Just don;t leave it on the cold smoker for a long time. I know with most meats after 4 hours is when things start getting bad for you. Once again I am not a fish expert.


----------



## cmayna (Jul 1, 2014)

Is this lox that you are attempting to cold smoke?   Other than lox, I have never cold smoked Salmon.  I typically warm or depending on how it is being defined, hot smoke it.   What is your recipe for the brine (no details, just some basic info)  Dry, Wet?   How long in the brine?


----------

